# S&W 29, 629 & 659 Values



## Stnlytd (Aug 13, 2007)

My Nephew just inherited a couple of real nice S&W Revolvers and a semi auto. They appear to be new in the box, with paperwork & cleaning kits. They appear to be unfired.. 

One is a Blued Model 29-8 .44 with 6" barrel. Box says features: TT TH RR WO

Two is a stainless model 629-1 .44 with 3" barrel & Pachmyer Grip

Three is a Stainless Model 659 9mm, 4" Barrel, features 14SH AS AMSF with two magazines

Attempted to find a value by looking on some of the dealer sites with no luck. Can anyone give me a ball park value for resale / insurance purposes?

thanx ted


----------



## 45SAM1 (Jan 11, 2007)

Go to Gunbroker.com & look them up & that will give you a ballpark price!:smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Go over to the S&W site and you can go to the classified or due a search for what they are selling for. Good luck.
http://smith-wessonforum.com/eve


----------

